# Grab your sunglasses! We've had a great few weeks!



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, as most of you that are my FB farm friends already know, Freckles gave us an incredible pair of twins last week! Buck/Doe- Buck retained, doe going back to Tiny Starz. I couldn't be happier with Freckles udder, or the top line on her little man- who we are naming Black Beard. 








Buck








Doe

We've had lots more- but photo bucket isn't behaving again- you can see all the pictures on our FB page-
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Egidio-F ... 1856692561


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Adorable! I just love their coloring -- very flashy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What flashy kids!!! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

so cute! Love the name-Black Beard!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow. You hit the color jackpot on these guys!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I saw them on Facebook  They are sooooo adorable! And those moonspots are stunning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG thats one of the cutest pairs I've seen in forever. I love the name Black Beard too   So cute! Loving those spots!!! Congrats   :stars: :leap: :stars:

Not gonna lie though, I am especially in love with the little girl. She seems sooooo pretty and cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg I don't think it gets and cuter!    They are both just :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Congratulations!!! :applaud: :applaud: Does the buckling have blue eyes?


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Adorable  I'm not a big fan of moonspots, but these are really pretty.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

They are adorable and very flashy love the color too!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I LOVE HIM!!!!!       


I need to come steal him j/k :laugh:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you! I am just thrilled with him!
(and his sister) 
We have been so fortunate this season, and have three more due soon!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Seeing all these cute babies sure is making it hard for me to wait until April for my own! :GAAH:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :thumbup:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

WOW ! They are adorable ! Congrats !


----------

